# Waifu art!



## The Catboy (Jul 20, 2020)

So my wife really wants to share her art with the world and she asked me to post some of it for you all! So, that's just what I am going to do! I am going to keep this thread updated with new art, sketches, etc. as she produces them!
For now, here's some of her art of me and some of her persona, Aryia! All art in this thread was created by my wife, @FatalAryia 


Spoiler: Lilith!





       





Spoiler: Aryia!


----------



## Soraiko (Jul 20, 2020)

they are pretty awesome


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 20, 2020)

Some more art that she wanted me to share!


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2020)

Here's some secret art she's too shy to share on her own, don't tell her I am sharing them 


Spoiler



                    
(she asked me to share them, I am just having some fun)


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 23, 2020)

That Picture is simply awesome !!!!


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 24, 2020)

lilith do be best demon


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2020)

Just gonna quietly update the main page with my wife's account UωU


----------



## FatalAryia (Jul 29, 2020)

So this is what happened to all those files that I caught the demon transferring off of my PC...


----------



## Seriel (Jul 29, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> lilith do be best demon


Lilith do be best


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 29, 2020)

For a momment I thought: What? Someone used my Waifus List?

How the fuck am I supposed to call my Waifu Art from now on?

PS: _Nice drawings..._

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

PS2: I thought you were doing your succubus art.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2020)

FatalAryia said:


> So this is what happened to all those files that I caught the demon transferring off of my PC...


 
This isn’t even half of them


----------



## FatalAryia (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh... I am mood.


----------



## Zucker (Aug 4, 2020)

Do you by any chance, work for Netflix??


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2020)

More art is in the works! We've been super busy lately!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2020)

Some pieces to a commission she was working on for a friend!


----------



## FatalAryia (Aug 6, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Some pieces to a commission she was working on for a friend!
> View attachment 220261 View attachment 220262


I'm actually really proud of that one.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 6, 2020)

Dum by @FatalAryia




Inspired off this image


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 13, 2020)

Mood


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 12, 2021)

This picture was made for my interview for the EOFCast


----------



## leon315 (Jan 12, 2021)

is that RANMA 1/2?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 12, 2021)

leon315 said:


> is that RANMA 1/2?


Actually, all of the art and characters posted are our original creations.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 12, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Here's some secret art she's too shy to share on her own, don't tell her I am sharing them
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Try google Ranma 1/2, they are exactly TWINS.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 12, 2021)

leon315 said:


> Try google Ranma 1/2, they are exactly TWINS.


Aryia did take a lot of inspiration from Rumiko Takahashi's works, particularly Ranma 1/2, so I am not shocked that her character looks similar to Ranma


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2021)

Lilith bean for my stream! Made on Aryia’s stream!


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 29, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Lilith bean for my stream! Made on Aryia’s stream!
> View attachment 260669


what's next? pickle lilith?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> what's next? pickle lilith?


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 29, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 260677


oh no oh nonononoononononoononononoononnononoonon


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 1, 2021)

good illustrator


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2021)

WIP meme


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2021)

We now have a technical difficulties screen for our streams!
 
Meme reference:


----------



## FatalAryia (Sep 7, 2021)

Precious~ I love that art!


----------



## FatalAryia (Sep 7, 2021)

leon315 said:


> Try google Ranma 1/2, they are exactly TWINS.


   

So not gonna deny that I do like Ranma 1/2, however the braid I have on Aryia was more of an expression of something I did with my hair when I first designed her as an avatar. The intention was not to recreate Ranma. That being said, I have noticed similarities between Aryia/Ranma and more recently Aryia/Aubrey. As this is a reflection of myself, I’m perfectly happy to try and evolve her as I continue to progress as an artist. Currently I’ve been making sketches a bit more stylized such as the one I’ve provided. And the more I draw her in reference to previous iterations, the less I hope she blends into other characters within a similar profile.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2022)

This sketch continues to be my favorite sketch @FatalAryia has done. This was a series of sketches she did on multiple layers. When she merged all of the layers to show what they would look like merged. What she ended up making was a rather accurate depiction of someone struggling with unkept DID, which is what we were working through at that time


----------



## Isla-Plamemo (Dec 27, 2022)

I like the art!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 27, 2022)

Padoru!


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 27, 2022)

USS Alabama (Azur Lane)


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 27, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Padoru!
> View attachment 344614View attachment 344615


Beautiful as always!


----------

